# need some help



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

my 750i has been having some problems for a bit now. it will only go 32mph and doesnt have much power at all. well i took her apart today and it is only running on the front cylinder. i checked spark and got lit up so that is good but found out its not fueling to the rear cylinder. when i had the spark plug out i cranked it and no fuel smell whatsoever.

Has anybody had this problem or know what i can look for?


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

carbs??


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

its efi


----------



## Outlawbro (Jun 4, 2009)

Do you have your fuel tank vent line ran up? If not you might of got some dirt in the tank clogging your injector nozzles.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Pull the injector and see if it's spraying.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Check all connections and clean them and seal them back up


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

well i pulled the injectors and they are both spraying so i really dont know where to go with this


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

How many hours on the bike? Are you sure the belt switch is not tripped?


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

ya the belt switch is on. i even swapped the coils to see if the problem was that and it wasnt. when i put my hand over the rear throttle body it tries to suck my hand down there so i am pretty sure it has compression. 


it is also popping fire back through the rear tb intermittantly. there is about 80 hours on the bike


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

could it possibly be out of time?


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

Well Good News......Now i have it running on both cylinders......but i had to unplug the pressure sensor to make it work....


does this mean my pressure sensor is bad or will it hurt to run without it plugged in


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

well i replaced the sensor but i guess thats not the problem. sucks too because the thing was 80 bucks.


Has anybody had this problem or heard of it?

If the air pressure sensor is plugged in it runs on only the front cylinder, when it is unplugged it runs great.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Leave it unplugged then(******* fix " Heck ... just unplug it!!") hahaha


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

that would be fine but im just worried it will mess something else up like the motor if i do.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

have you consider taking the bike to the dealer?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

STOGI said:


> Leave it unplugged then(******* fix " Heck ... just unplug it!!") hahaha


could the wire have a short in it??:thinking:


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

yiluss said:


> have you consider taking the bike to the dealer?


well i thought of that but i went and talked to one of the techs and he was like, that dont make no sense at all. so i am hoping someone around would have heard of this instead of me paying the dealer to rack up hours chasing wires.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

It might be the air pressure sensor but I dont know how to check it before replacement :thinking: Do you have a buddy with a brute? best way to trouble shoot that is with Known good parts


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you should download the 08 manual. sounds like you definitely need it.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=98


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

08Bruteon30's said:


> well i replaced the sensor but i guess thats not the problem. sucks too because the thing was 80 bucks.
> 
> 
> Has anybody had this problem or heard of it?
> ...


Did you check for power and ground to the sensor?


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

well i got the manual and checked the wires to be good. still same problem. idk where else to go besides changing the ecu. which if that doesnt work it will be a waste of 400 bucks.


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

does anybody know if it will hurt to run this thing like this? big ride coming up in a couple weeks and i want to go.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Did you try the self diagnose feature thats talked about in 3-35 of manual?


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

ya i have tried what seems to be everything short of replacing the cdi, it doesnt show any codes with the sensor plugged in. the head tech at the stealership looked at it and called kawasaki and they even said it doesnt make sense.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking at the manual it looks like the air pressure sensor has a vacuum line hooked to it. Is this right?

And if so have you checked to make sure its hooked up on the other end and has no holes in it?


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

i just went out and pulled the hose off and it is clean with no holes


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Man i don't know.Wish you were closer to me. I would let you try my stock ECU to see if that fixes your problem.


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

thats cool man i appriciate your help. i have a buddy coming in this week so ill swap my ecu wiht his and see how it goes


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

ok so this may be a stupid foul on my part but i was not aware that the cams are different front to back and to be honest i am not sure they are right. unplugging the map sensor only makes it double fuel thus letting the rear cylinder fire even though it may be 90 or 180* out.


Ill let you know how this goes, my only question would be, can the cams be removed without tearing the engine back down?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah You _can_ pull just the cams ,I never have on a brute but I have done it on several other Kawi models


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

well i checked the cams today and they are in the correct place and the timing is correct for the 132,234th time lol. So I really dont have any choice but to find somebody with a brute and start swappin parts i guess.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That would be my only suggestion at this point


----------

